# Light Orb Painting



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

After trying Wire Wool Spinning i came across Light Orb Painting on Flickr so thought i'd give it a whirl. After nearly smashing the mirror with my torch in the front room i took it outside haha!
I used an LED Lenser P3 with the lens off and 2 Rolson bike lights (red and white) from the local BP Garage and some string. 
Using my ML-L3 IR remote i triggered the shutter on the 2 second timer setting and tried various exposures from 15-30 seconds. Heres some of my results.



















I also tried messing with the red light in another way...










Its very difficult to get a perfect sphere but i'll keep trying as even in an hour my technique was miles better.

Thanks for looking and advice or comments are welcome.
Phil


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

i love the red second one down i could imagine that in right setting looking great


----------



## [email protected] (May 30, 2006)

Brilliant effects mate.... Really impressive


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

thats ace mate well sone


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> i love the red second one down i could imagine that in right setting looking great


Cheers mate. I want to get the hang of it first before i head out. Its bloody tricky i'll say!
Phil


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

nice one Phil, your getting very creative with your camera dude:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Superb stuff love the first the most:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Purple Haze said:


> nice one Phil, your getting very creative with your camera dude:thumb:


Im a sucker for the out of the ordinary stuff haha. Cheers, its great fun btw!



james_death said:


> Superb stuff love the first the most:thumb:


Thanks mate. Im gonna try again with both torches then with my Lenser P7. That badboy is expensive so i dont want that flying off the string!:doublesho
Phil


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

So do you stand in the middle and swing the light around?

Looks brilliant :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pandy said:


> So do you stand in the middle and swing the light around?
> 
> Looks brilliant :thumb:


You spin the torch/light then slowly rotate around a central point. Tricky it is!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

How cool are they :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Pezza4u said:


> How cool are they :thumb:


Haha, thanks mate.


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Very good, love the idea mate!


----------



## ovolo (Jun 7, 2009)

Lovin' the second photo matey well done. :thumb:


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

They look cracking Phil, really cool!


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice work Phil:thumb:


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Very nice! First one is my favourite.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome.... certainly different


----------

